# Peter Norwood



## LANCE BALL (Sep 4, 2007)

Has any one any information regarding Peter Norwood, we served our time together on the Fort Glenora, managed by Souters 1946 to 1949 and lost touch about the time we took our Masters. I last heard of him on the west coast USA/Canada working for Furness Withy. 
My e.mail is [email protected].
Lance Ball


----------

